# Screensaver hack for Kindle Touch



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Is there a hack to install your own screensavers on the Touch?  I can't find it on MobileReads.

Please note:  I'm not trying to circumvent the sponsored ads, I'm thinking about paying the $40 to change my SO Touch to a non-SO, but I want to know if I can do the Jailbreak then and install my own screensavers.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Patricia, when the question was last asked here, back in October, NiLuJe said there wasn't a hack available for the Touch at that time and he didn't know if there would be. If you can't find one on MobileReads, I'm inclined to think one hasn't been worked out yet.

If anyone knows different, please let us know!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

OK thanks - that's what I suspected.


----------



## bradh (Jan 6, 2012)

you can disable the screen saver.. but not sure you want that...  in the search bar enter  ~ds  then tap Go.

rebooting the Kindle will restore the screen savers.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks, I really wanted to unsubscribe to the Special Offers on my Touch, and install my own screensavers.  Finally found the instructions for the hack over on Mobileread, but it's a little more complicated than it was for the Kindle Keyboard.  I'm afraid I'll brick my Kindle, so I'm just gonna stay where I am.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I really, really wish that on the Kindles without SO Amazon would allow people to put on their own screensavers!

I've never used a hack but I would love to match the screensaver to the Decal Girl skin on my Kindles.

My Nook Simple Touch is the first eReader I've had that I've put my own screensaver on and I love it.  I find myself looking at my asleep Nook just to enjoy the screensavers that I chose.


----------

